
Ask HN: Why does everyone wants to hire only the genius developers? - throwaway_two
Everybody wants to hire a ninja developer - the 10x one - the genius programmer.<p>Who&#x27;s going to hire the mediocre ones? What are they doing now? Who should hire them? Or should they just drop their profession&#x2F;passion and do something else? Or should they just keep being rejected and humiliated all the time?<p>Isn&#x27;t it just a normal thing - that there are developers of all skill level - and just like in any other profession - they all have their own places to fill in the industry?
======
ForHackernews
Every startup founder or CEO believes his or her company is The Best and
should hire only The Best, and they write their job ads accordingly. However,
almost all of them are wrong (statistically, this must be true).

Treat listings demanding 10x genius ninjas the same way you treat shampoo
commercials that promise a revolutionary transformation of your hair. It's
puffery, nothing more.

Aim to be competent and responsible as a developer, but don't be afraid to
talk yourself up if that's what an employer wants to hear.

